# $500=subwoofer+box+amp can it be done



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I dont want any fast and furious sub amp pack from wally world though. I already have a Sony head unit (dont laugh its a good one not some $100 p.o.s., i have never had any trouble with it)and infiniti 6 1/2's in front and infiniti 6x9's in back, powered with a 4 channel Audiobahn amp. Now I just need some bass. I would just like some suggestions on a good sub system(subs+box+amp) for 500 or less(preferably less) .Please name some speciffic brands or models, none of that you will be happy if you do this and this and this, crap.Thanks for the help, I have been trying to pick something out for months now.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

im going with a Kicker 12L7 and Kicker 600.1 combo for $600. havent actually gotten em yet, but i doubt ill be disapointed


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you just want to get loud or do you care about how it sounds? how imporant is each of those to you?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

pawn shop or E-bay

Or hit your local shop when they have one of those deals were you get a buy one get one free deal on rockford subs and a free box thrown in.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

you can get a bass setup for pretty cheap. How serious are you looking to beat. I work at Circuit City and we have a setup with two bazooka 10s and an amp for like $199 and a box is like $50. Hell, throw the service on it for like $20 more and you gcan get a new setup like every year. Or you can go with like a DVC 12 and a good amp for like $300. Just how serious are you looking to go?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

*Here was my idea.*

I was thinking of getting two Alpine E10's that are 200 rms each,and a Audiobahn amp to power them. It wont make tons of bass but it should be enough right? Here are the amp and subs.

Subs
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13205

Amp
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13487


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

Good choices, but In my opinion, I'd go with the Audiobahn A8000T mono amp. That thing has some serious power and can let you build later if you want to. 800RMS @ 2 Ohms


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> do you just want to get loud or do you care about how it sounds? how imporant is each of those to you?


?

and please stay away from audiobahn


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

I had two 12" alpine type r with an 600w amp and they bumped real hard you can get type r for 100 -120$ cause the new type x came out alpine would be a great choice


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

SkylineGTR said:


> Good choices, but In my opinion, I'd go with the Audiobahn A8000T mono amp. That thing has some serious power and can let you build later if you want to. 800RMS @ 2 Ohms


If I ge that I would need two wich = 400 just for the amps. Its a good idea but an expensive one.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> If I ge that I would need two wich = 400 just for the amps. Its a good idea but an expensive one.


no you wouldn't just bridge the subs


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

i just spent about $250 on my system if that and it pounds pretty hard... enough to rattle your head around.... 

2 12" American Pro Subs Chrome Series - Ebay - like $30 plus shipping 
these are pretty good subs for the price ive had 2 pairs of 12's (sold the 
first pair for twice as much as payed for and my brother has a pair of 15's 
we both really like them

800Watt Audiobahn Amp - Ebay - $170 - Nice... good quality and sound

Box - about $20 if that for the wood... made it myself

Then you got about $30 for random wiring blah blah blah


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> im going with a Kicker 12L7 and Kicker 600.1 combo for $600. havent actually gotten em yet, but i doubt ill be disapointed


This is the way to go if your not too concerned with sound quality but like it loud. The only difference is I'm pushing my 12L7 w/ a KX1200.1...a lil overpowering on my behalf


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

johnsonsRIDE said:


> 800Watt Audiobahn Amp - Ebay - $170 - Nice... good quality and sound


Hey you are not serious right?

You can get a pair of Resonant Engineering 10s for $120 ($60 each), run a Hifonics Merlin 450 for $150, http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13988


build your own box for about $60. Grand Total is $330.00. Guaranteed the Hifonics 450 watt amp will outperform any Audioblah 800 watt amp anyday. And the RE subs are a perfect sub for soundquality and economics...


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Subs
> http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13205
> 
> Amp
> http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13487


Please stray away from any Audioblah crap, but at least the website you listed is a great retail website to buy from!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

1 (or 2) Alpine TypeS subs ~ $150-200shipped, TOPS (ebay or something)
Alpine MRD-350 (i have one for sale, $100 shipped)
box is about $40 in materials if you need everything

thats way under $500, and i used to have those subs, they'll MOVE with that amp


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Please stray away from any Audioblah crap, but at least the website you listed is a great retail website to buy from!


Already have one Audiobahn amp. They arent a succesful buisness for no reason.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Does anyone know about these subs? Is this a good deal?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=39779&item=5742972542&rd=1


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Does anyone know about these subs? Is this a good deal?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=39779&item=5742972542&rd=1



i can vouch for the seller, but i hate RF subs


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Already have one Audiobahn amp. They arent a succesful buisness for no reason.


Right. They know that most people aren't knowledgable enough to purchase an amp based on actual performance. Most people just buy the shiniest object they can find. Marketing in action....


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Right. They know that most people aren't knowledgable enough to purchase an amp based on actual performance. Most people just buy the shiniest object they can find. Marketing in action....


I doubt they have stayed in buisness for 15 years because ppl dont know about amps. :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

$500 for a single sub w/ box an amp. Can be done easily. I got my infinity perfect 12.1 w/box and 300W amp for about $125 IIRC. It was used and I was getting a deal b/c he's my friend, but it's not that hard to do either way. A decient amp (300-400W) costs around $250-300, pick up a decient sub off ebay for around $150, hell, you may find one already in a box.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> $500 for a single sub w/ box an amp. Can be done easily. I got my infinity perfect 12.1 w/box and 300W amp for about $125 IIRC. It was used and I was getting a deal b/c he's my friend, but it's not that hard to do either way. A decient amp (300-400W) costs around $250-300, pick up a decient sub off ebay for around $150, hell, you may find one already in a box.


I was thinking about two 12" RF's that are 200 RMS each, and they are 99.99 new an onlinecarstereo with a Audiobahn 400 watt RMS mono amp. Wich is only 200 new, then about 75 on wires. If anyone thinks I would be dissapointed with this please speak up, I am open for suggestions.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> I doubt they have stayed in buisness for 15 years because ppl dont know about amps. :thumbup:


why?
people like shiny shit and don't care how it performs, just look at these 28" rims out there. Audiobahn has been in business so long because it's pretty and it's expensive, so people naturally assume it must be good without actually doing any research. Hell, just look at Bose and Sony if you want more example of horrible companies that are still doing very well due to customer ignorance.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> I was thinking about two 12" RF's that are 200 RMS each, and they are 99.99 new an onlinecarstereo with a Audiobahn 400 watt RMS mono amp. Wich is only 200 new, then about 75 on wires. If anyone thinks I would be dissapointed with this please speak up, I am open for suggestions.


*raises hand*

listen to Azgrower


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

*It's about time.*

Ok i have finally made my decision.Well except the enclosure,but i have an idea for that.So here we go.

2 Alpine E12's 200 RMS each.$99 buy one get one free.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-5EhjSpSwu6n/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=67700&id=essential_info&i=500SWE1241
Audiobahn A8002T.2 channels at 200 RMS.
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13487
Then I was hoping for some opinions on this enclosure.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50567&item=5742672531&rd=1


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

bandpass is a very bad idea, and once again, audiobahn blows


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> bandpass is a very bad idea, and once again, audiobahn blows


Are you speaking from experiance or are you telling me what you have heard about theur amps? Why is bandpass a bad idea? And if it is such a bad idea where can I get a good ported box?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Ok i have finally made my decision.Well except the enclosure,but i have an idea for that.So here we go.
> 
> 2 Alpine E12's 200 RMS each.$99 buy one get one free.
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-5EhjSpSwu6n/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=67700&id=essential_info&i=500SWE1241
> ...


In earlier statements on this thread you asked for suggestions and advice...seems like you didnt even take into consideration what most people stated. Next time you need advice dont ask on here, cause you waste not only your time but ours as well. You should keep asking you local swap meet seller cause thats who you seem to keep listening to. Audiobahn equipment is way too overpriced, so we offered some better equipment advice, which is also cheaper. But if you want to spend way too much on your system, go for it, but dont waste the forum's fawking bandwith next time you need advice.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you want an inexpensive set up, the Kicker Comp VRs are not bad subs. Buying them through an authorized dealer is very good as I can personally vouch that Kicker is stands firm behind their products. Their are smaller name companies that are good too. If you want very high quality bass, listen to the experts here who know the smaller name companies with high qualiy products.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> In earlier statements on this thread you asked for suggestions and advice...seems like you didnt even take into consideration what most people stated. Next time you need advice dont ask on here, cause you waste not only your time but ours as well. You should keep asking you local swap meet seller cause thats who you seem to keep listening to. Audiobahn equipment is way too overpriced, so we offered some better equipment advice, which is also cheaper. But if you want to spend way too much on your system, go for it, but dont waste the forum's fawking bandwith next time you need advice.


How can you say that I didnt take anything into consideration? I picked out the Alpline's becasue 2 ppl said that they are good and that they really like theirs. As for the amps I have tried over and over to get someone to give me some suggestions, as in speciffic models and where I could get them but it just doesnt happen. If you didnt know, I am knew to this whole thing and ppl are just giveing me model #'s of stuff i have no idea what it is, and expect me to go out and find this. Every time I give a link to something I like i just get negative comments on how my choices arent verry good, but still no suggestion of what I could get for the same price range. I am looking into the RE subs too but i am having trouble finding stuff, so in the mean time I thoght that I would put some subs on there that I thought were a good idea, but if you think that I am just wasting your time then why did you even bother to make such a negative comment.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> How can you say that I didnt take anything into consideration? I picked out the Alpline's becasue 2 ppl said that they are good and that they really like theirs. As for the amps I have tried over and over to get someone to give me some suggestions, as in speciffic models and where I could get them but it just doesnt happen. If you didnt know, I am knew to this whole thing and ppl are just giveing me model #'s of stuff i have no idea what it is, and expect me to go out and find this. Every time I give a link to something I like i just get negative comments on how my choices arent verry good, but still no suggestion of what I could get for the same price range. I am looking into the RE subs too but i am having trouble finding stuff, so in the mean time I thoght that I would put some subs on there that I thought were a good idea, but if you think that I am just wasting your time then why did you even bother to make such a negative comment.


Do you want a good inexpensive set up? Custom Pre fab boxes generally suck. Bandpass sounds horrible in terms of quality. Those RF subs arent the best and audiobahn is all show but no go. Here is a nice budget system based on loudness and not quality. Getting a box is another story.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=39777&item=5741575263&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18797&item=5742287863&rd=1


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Do you want a good inexpensive set up? Custom Pre fab boxes generally suck. Bandpass sounds horrible in terms of quality. Those RF subs arent the best and audiobahn is all show but no go. Here is a nice budget system based on loudness and not quality. Getting a box is another story.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=39777&item=5741575263&rd=1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18797&item=5742287863&rd=1


Thanks for the links. That amp seems like a good deal. On the subs i was thinking about going RE I have been doing a lot of research and everyone seems to be happy with them. They are more expensive than the Alpine's but the seem like they are very high quality.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I dont woant to start an argument or anything so sorry for anything that I have done or said to offend anyone. I really appreciate all the help form everyone. After all the research on the RE's they seem like a good idea so my new question is, can I get 2 12" RE's for $200 or less.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Do you want a good inexpensive set up? Custom Pre fab boxes generally suck. Bandpass sounds horrible in terms of quality. Those RF subs arent the best and audiobahn is all show but no go. Here is a nice budget system based on loudness and not quality. Getting a box is another story.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=39777&item=5741575263&rd=1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18797&item=5742287863&rd=1



CVRs actually have pretty decent sound quality, at least as far as kickers go

and you might be able to get a pair of 12" RE RE's (RE being both the brand and the model) for under $200, if not you can definitely get an RE 15, or maybe even an SE 15.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> ...but if you think that I am just wasting your time then why did you even bother to make such a negative comment.


Sorry man, I had a "huge stick up my ass" earlier today. You can order the REs direct from them, so if you havent already emailed them, start there. They are located in Las Vegas Nevada. Hifonics amps are nice amps...they offer a nice blend of quality and economics. Another brand you may look into is Elemental Designs, they have package deals that offer pretty decent cost savings. Although many people have had problems with their customer service. Since you are new to the game, dont try and get a bandpass or ported box because they tend to be more for the experienced, meaning if its not the correct measurments, it will sound wrond, and you being new, would not understand why and think they sound okay. Make sure and get a sealed enclosure, they tend to be the most forgiving and will still kick some serious ass when hitting the lower notes. Here are some links for you.

Hifonics amps (and this online site is trustworthy and cheaper prices than Ebay, with full warranties): http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Manufacturer.aspx?ManufacturerID=613

Elemental Designs (2 12" K series subs with Nine.2 amp): http://www.edesignaudio.com/13kv2_special.htm

Resonant Engineering: http://www.reaudio.com/

Sealed box: http://www.proboxrocks.com/


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

JL Audio has some pretty good entry level setups, for a while we were doing a 12w0, e1200, and enclosure for $199, and a two sub set up for $299. And this setup sounded sweet for the money. You'd be suprised how well a sub and amp sound when properly matched up. Don't go getting a 2000watt sub and a 500watt amp or vice versa. Either there won't be enough power to move the sub or it will be too much and kill it. For $500 you should be able to get into a quality 300-400 watt setup if you shop around. Too bad your not in Michigan, we blew out 2 alpine type r 12's and 501 for $499 last month!


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Sorry man, I had a "huge stick up my ass" earlier today. You can order the REs direct from them, so if you havent already emailed them, start there. They are located in Las Vegas Nevada. Hifonics amps are nice amps...they offer a nice blend of quality and economics. Another brand you may look into is Elemental Designs, they have package deals that offer pretty decent cost savings. Although many people have had problems with their customer service. Since you are new to the game, dont try and get a bandpass or ported box because they tend to be more for the experienced, meaning if its not the correct measurments, it will sound wrond, and you being new, would not understand why and think they sound okay. Make sure and get a sealed enclosure, they tend to be the most forgiving and will still kick some serious ass when hitting the lower notes. Here are some links for you.
> 
> Hifonics amps (and this online site is trustworthy and cheaper prices than Ebay, with full warranties): http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/Manufacturer.aspx?ManufacturerID=613
> 
> ...


Thannks for the links..very helpful, I really like those boxes. When I email RE it always sends it back and says there i ssomething wrong with the adress, and i have tried to call the 2 or 3 times today and they havent answered. Are they closed on saturdays? Anyways, could you recomend some RE"s for 200 to 250. That would help me out a lot. Again thanks for the help.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I prefer this site for prebuilt boxes. More expensive, but loaded with intricate cross braces and this place gives you all the specs you need.
http://www.subzeromfg.com/

I agree with previous posts, do not get a bandpass box at all (need a computer to design them right for a specific sub and sq usually suffers) and unless you get the enclosure size and port tuning right, pass on the ported. Sealed boxes are very forgiving of mistakes, others are not. Basically, when it comes to quality, or even bang for the buck, most chain stores are not gonna be able to help you. Everyone here seems to like Hifonics amps as a solid mid grade solution and right now, onlinecarstereo.com sells them CHEAP! I have always been happy with JL subs, but people here have told me Adire, Resonant Engineering, Image Dynamics and Elemental Designs are better products for the money. Trust the people here, they are a knowledgeable bunch of audio geeks who usual talk about fact instead of opinion.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

91SR20DE said:


> JL Audio has some pretty good entry level setups, for a while we were doing a 12w0, e1200, and enclosure for $199, and a two sub set up for $299. And this setup sounded sweet for the money. You'd be suprised how well a sub and amp sound when properly matched up. Don't go getting a 2000watt sub and a 500watt amp or vice versa. Either there won't be enough power to move the sub or it will be too much and kill it. For $500 you should be able to get into a quality 300-400 watt setup if you shop around. Too bad your not in Michigan, we blew out 2 alpine type r 12's and 501 for $499 last month!


May I ask who "we" are?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Thannks for the links..very helpful, I really like those boxes. When I email RE it always sends it back and says there i ssomething wrong with the adress, and i have tried to call the 2 or 3 times today and they havent answered. Are they closed on saturdays? Anyways, could you recomend some RE"s for 200 to 250. That would help me out a lot. Again thanks for the help.


There was a huge electronics show in Las Vegas this weekend, the Consumer Electronics Show, so they are at that all day long. I would wait until about Wednesday and call them again, after letting them get settled back in. For a nice entry level sub, and it was mentioned earlier, look into the RE series 12" (RE is actually the series line name as well). You should be able to get those for the $250 mark because the 8" and the 10" run about $65 dollars or so. The 12"s should be about $30-$40 more (in most cases anyway).


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

NickZac said:


> This is the way to go if your not too concerned with sound quality but like it loud. The only difference is I'm pushing my 12L7 w/ a KX1200.1...a lil overpowering on my behalf


i like my passenger's teeth to rattle 

the 1200.1 is like twice the price of the 600.1....im on a budget here


----------

